# the grade school kid mowing the lawn grew up



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

and the younger kids these days are too busy, lazy, or playing a video to make five dollars mowing a lawn.
i had this discussion with a friend a couple weeks ago. he is in the landscaping/plowing business and told me all us youngins that mowed lawns and shoveled grew up and opened landscaping businesses. the younger people now a days dont have any involvment in mowing/snow removal for the most part. got me thinking (as he charged me two hundred to level some dumptrucks of loom with his tractor).
the sad part isnt just the kids nowadays not wanting to do it. its the fact that many of the businessess out there are doing the same thing they did when they were fourteen but charging five times as much to pay for equipment, insurance, employees etc.

ive seen many people discuss there businesses on this board and get upset over "lowballers" or people willing to plow cheap, mow a lawn for low money. etc. etc.
Not to take anything away from those in business in this forum.........many here have very in depth businesses offering specialized services and have graduated from teenage mowing. but for the others......
Have you ever considered that it isnt your customers job to pay for your four thousand dollar plow, and your thirty thousand dollar truck, and your three employees/subs, and your mortgage and cell phone bill etc. etc. etc. and that your customer really just wants the snow out of his driveway so he/she can go to work?
Has it occured to you that when you were fourteen or thirteen you would have shoveled that same driveway or mowed that same lawn for five dollars and been thrilled to do it? Have you ever thought that maybe there is a thirteen year old out there that might be the next one to take a job from you because he isnt trying to make a living on such a generalized task and only wants enough to buy a new music cd? If i lost a "contract" to a kid who wanted a new music cd i would be proud as hell of that kid. because in the end its really just moving snow and mowing grass to me still. If i choose to spend fourty grand on mowing a lawn and moving snow and elect to pay a insurance company, lawyer, state, city etc. etc. and try to support my family on it then i guess its my choice. and if the customer chooses not to pay for my equipment, experience, expenses and decides to find a lowballer or teenager i really cant say i blame them. we use to all be lowballers riding our bicycles to the job site and pushing that lawn mower for money to go to the movies.. 
not trying to offend anyone. just figured it might make some people stop and think and give me a chance to play devils advocate. I hear walmart sold a lot of snowblowers last year.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

not trying to offend anyone??????


i think you just offended everybody on this entire forum.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

and another thing you say that younger kids are lazy???? i started working full time 40+ hours a week in the summer when i was 14 and when i was 10-13 i cut lawns for the neighbors but now i realized i can make more $$ working for another lawn company. and yes it is the customers job to pay for the truck and plow how else would the snow get moved?? and when you pay more for a company to do the work you usually have better reliabilty with a company than a 10 year old kid..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

There are a lot of lazy kids out there, especially around here. There are also some kids that work very hard. I started pulling 40 hour weeks when I was 15 or 16 and now I'm 19 and pushing 75 to 80 hours a week holding down two jobs. I started working when i was 12.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The lots I plow wont tolerate low baller shenanigans  
I wonder if they should wait for me to sleep off my hangover from the win fall of beer money I made last night ? Just remember you are what you eat. If you want to be the clown working illegally, no insurance, working for Mickey Dees rates go for it. 
It takes alot of money to run a top notch operation period.Just to have one dependable plow truck ready to go 24/7 is worth what ????? Do you see plowing as a mowing grass ? I see it as an Emergency Service that is ready to roll almost as quick as the fire department. What is that worth ? This is a professional business that me and many many others strive to raise the bar. There are excellent organizations like Sima that strive to raise the bar as well. 

The 5k plow is to plow there lot or drive not mine, the 30k truck is what they cost now. Should we all turn to beaters and hand shovels ? The cell phone is so they can call 30 seconds after it started snowing to see were Im at. My trucks and equipment are not toys for me. The employees and subs need to eat to no ?

I dont think you quite see the BIG picture dude. 

People have no patience now period ! Times have changed, the get to me when you can dont fly anymore, and for most neither does the residential after commercial. You get a 10 " storm the phone is ringing off the hook.
Insurance is over rated, I agree 100% TILL YOU NEED IT !
People didnt sue people when they fell in there drive way 20 years ago, they do now.

Sorry about the Rant but the people that dont see this as a Legitimate business should keep it to them selves here. I bust my ass to provide the best service I can, waking up 3 and 4 times every night in the winter to check on pavement conditions so my lots are safe for vehicles and foot traffic so me and my clients dont get sued. Driving in conditons so bad the roads are closed but my lots are open. Working for days with out sleep. Its a rough job most cant handle and I will be damned if I'm going to under value the service I provide.
If you see Snow plowing as a 12 year old with a shovel thats great, I really doubt you will get far in this business.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice post T-man...too bad the one who originated this thread won't be able to comprehend anything you said.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Camden;396816 said:


> Nice post T-man...too bad the one who originated this thread won't be able to comprehend anything you said.


lol 100% agreed camden


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i was hoping no one would take that personally as if it was geared directly toward them as individuals. it does look like im getting some good responses and interesting reactions. keep it up guys. im reading each word for word. for the record i actually think plowing is EASIER than mowing grass. truck, loader, skid ill take it over a mower any day. shoveling on the other hand....but good response t-man. lots of incite there.
thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ABES;396784 said:


> not trying to offend anyone??????
> 
> i think you just offended everybody on this entire forum.


I know I am partially offended...We are all trying to make a living and pay the bills etc... if we weren't NONE of us would be in this business for the fun of it! That's why it's a FOR PROFIT business!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

bribrius;396827 said:


> i was hoping no one would take that personally as if it was geared directly toward them as individuals. it does look like im getting some good responses and interesting reactions. keep it up guys. im reading each word for word. for the record i actually think plowing is EASIER than mowing grass. truck, loader, skid ill take it over a mower any day. shoveling on the other hand....but good response t-man. lots of incite there.
> thanks


The actual plowing "at times" can be pretty easy, unfortunately it is such a small part of the business I wouldn't base my opinion of the snow business on plowing alone.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you have your flame suite on? 



bribrius;396750 said:


> Have you ever considered that it isnt your customers job to pay for your four thousand dollar plow, and your thirty thousand dollar truck, and your three employees/subs, and your mortgage and cell phone bill etc. etc. etc.
> If the customer does not pay for everything you own then who gave it to you? Think about it.
> 
> and that your customer really just wants the snow out of his driveway so he/she can go to work?
> ...


Not trying to offend you...
But you do not seam to have any life experience. you seem.......well..... naive.

I think you maybe a lowballer your self?

P.s. I started working for food and shelter when I was 7yrs old. On the family farm, no pay....just work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess I should have read bribrius's profile first. 

He is a warehouse worker/loan officer. 

Plowing is his third job?
He must plow for beer money 

no offense.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

none taken. the rental pays the mortgages (at least 1 1/2 of them). the girlfriend pays the regular bills. Most of the income from my jobs is blow money/savings for me anyway. the plowing is just because i can. i play the stock market too but lost a **** load of money last year so I voluntarily suspended myself from it. plowing went along with the landlord, realestate, loan officer thing.............
I live cheap and im not rich but i dont need to plow snow for beer.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with T-man and Sno. 
bribrius i have read some of your post through out the weeks. And from what i have saw your not making to many friends.  LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

yeah. i never really played well with others. but give me time im working on it. im trying.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He may or may not be making friends..lol.

I shy away from playing the, your not getting along with the pack card like you see on some other snow sites. Some sites are just a big click.
They play , you have to get along to play along.
Their much more maturedizzy: ) until you disagree with them.. 
then there well, hostile....

Here you can post your opinion right or wrong and not be told to go away.
You may get flamed..lol... but your not told to be quite ether.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I plow because the voices in my head tell me to.     

Last year, I made enough to buy myself a keg. Course, I brought it to the scrap yard instead of getting the refund back so I could go buy another case.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Voices.....You too?? 
It usually has to get a little colder before they start to chant, 
plow, plow, plow the snow,:waving: 

Mark, was the case returnables?

You could take it back and still get a 12er of red white & blue..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bribrius;396863 said:


> yeah. i never really played well with others. but give me time im working on it. im trying.


LOL i am just playing. This heat is messing with my head.  The snow will straighten me right out. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nope, have to keep the case, after all, snow--beer money--is a few months away yet.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

my girlfriend keeps asking me for a new jeep. she wants to keep the car too. im thinking about telling her she can have the jeep if she puts it to work plowing this winter. nothing in this household lives for free without working.
shes already planning on doing some plowing with my truck. not that she wants to but she knows there are times when i just dont want to get off the couch and whine when people badger me into it. guess i should show her how the plow works. 
for the last four years i had her snowblowing for me. if i can get her to do the plowing to i think ill marry her.

life is good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;396873 said:


> my girlfriend keeps asking me for a new jeep. she wants to keep the car too. im thinking about telling her she can have the jeep if she puts it to work plowing this winter. nothing in this household lives for free without working.
> shes already planning on doing some plowing with my truck. not that she wants to but she knows there are times when i just dont want to get off the couch and whine when people badger me into it. guess i should show her how the plow works.
> for the last four years i had her snowblowing for me. if i can get her to do the plowing to i think ill marry her.
> 
> life is good.


"nothing in this household lives for free without working"
" i just dont want to get off the couch"

Well what is it going to be? 
Work or the couch?

I hear thoes voices again, Latter:waving:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

depends on how scary she is plowing. and how much i want to be on the couch. worse case scenario i have to buy a new truck or jeep, OR BOTH, and i get sued. damn . that couch feels good sometimes though doesnt it. i just asked her and she said she would go plowing next winter. HEE HEE HEE.  

free sub!

life is good.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

With insurance costs, I know I don't do anything cheaply, and then again, I don't do crap work and I plow mostly commercial places (apartment buildings) and private roads. There are a few driveways as well. Insurance nowadays is expensive for all this.


----------

